# Schriftenproblem



## siggidi (10. September 2004)

Ich arbeite mit MacOS 10.3.5 und FreeHand MXa Version 11.0.2
Wenn ich Schriften auswähle, und das ein paar mal hintereinander, stürzt FreeHand ab.
Ich muss dazusagen; ich arbeite mit Suitcase X1 und habe mir für die Schriftengruppendarstellung den "Fontcard" zugelegt. 
Also wenn ich Schriften auswähle und ein bischen ausprobieren möchte und mehrmach Schriften auswähle und ändere verabschiedet sich FreeHand. Hat Jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (10. September 2004)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit Freehand MXa auf dem PC. Die Version ist nicht ganz ausgereift, versuch ein Update bzw. die Nachfolge-Version zu bekommen!


----------



## siggidi (10. September 2004)

Gibt es denn schon eine Neue?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von siggidi _
> *Gibt es denn schon eine Neue? *



Nein, gibt es nicht.
Da war vermutlich der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens.  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Night Vision Worker (15. September 2004)

Es gibt sehr wohl einen unterschied zwischen Macromedia Freehand MXa (welches auf der Macromedia Studio 2004 ausgeliefert wird) und dem etwas neueren Macromedia Freehand MX..

die MXa ist lediglich eine Alpha-Version, die noch einige Fehler aufweist!


----------

